# Cubase: Get audio to stretch according to pitch



## Anders Bru (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi,

There's a feature that I love in Ableton, but I can't seem to figure out how to achieve in Cubase.
I want to adjust the pitch of an audio event, and have the stretching of the audio follow the pitch, the same way it does when you play the audio in a sampler (playing a lower pitch will result in the sample playing back slower).

I know you can set the algorithm to "Tape" and the pitch will follow how you stretch the audio, but then you have to "find" the pitch by stretching, which is the opposite of what I want. There is the "Pitch Shift" function within Offline Processing, which works, but I'm curious if there's a quicker way to do this. Is it possible to select the audio event, change the "Transpose" and have the audio stretch accordingly?

Pitching sounds and samples is something I frequently do, and it's super easy in Ableton. Hoping it's as easy in Cubase, and it's just me not having figured it out yet.

Attahed a GIF showing the feature in Ableton.

Cheers,
Anders


----------



## chrisr (Jan 19, 2021)

yes, I'm not in the studio now, but you just need to show the "info line" and you can pitch shift there as an offline process, which is I think what you're after.

*** edit **** oh hang on, having seen your gif, maybe not...

I expect there's a pref whereby time stretch using the tool operates in tape mode. Not at machine though...


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 19, 2021)

chrisr said:


> I expect there's a pref whereby time stretch using the tool operates in tape mode. Not at machine though...


You can set that per audio event in the Pools window. But I don't think that this is what is meant by the OP. I believe OP wants to stretch a sample in such a way that it will end up being of a certain pitch by just entering the pitch. From the top of my head I don't know whether that is possible. I too am not at my DAW, so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 19, 2021)

Anders Bru said:


> Hi,
> 
> There's a feature that I love in Ableton, but I can't seem to figure out how to achieve in Cubase.
> I want to adjust the pitch of an audio event, and have the stretching of the audio follow the pitch, the same way it does when you play the audio in a sampler (playing a lower pitch will result in the sample playing back slower).
> ...


Actually Live INS'T stretching in the case you're referring to. Live actually re-pithces the audio without any stretching, it's essentially just shifting the sample rate up/down using a ratio that equals semi-tones... So basically pitching down an octave means you're playing the audio back at 22,050... (Which is why you'll see top end missing on an analyzer if a track is set to -12, -24, etc...)

I don't use Cubase unfortunately but hopefully this clears up what you're trying to do in case this can be done in Cubase... As a Logic user I really! wish Logic had an option for this but it doesn't... 9 out of 10 times it sounds more natural than time stretching artifacts, and when you pitch down you get a really nice lofi effect...

It's one of the many reasons why I use Live alongside Logic... Perhaps Live as a rewire slave's an option?


----------



## Anders Bru (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you for the replies! And @jcrosby, yes, that's what I meant. Wanting to pitch it down without any stretching. Really handy feature in Live, because I prefer how it sounds without any algorithm trying to keep it in time (obviously not the same for rhythmic loops etc.). ReWire is a great idea! Been a while since I used it, but I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------

